

Quantify Thyself - Apps and websites I’m using to track my behavior - martymatheny
http://martymatheny.com/blog/2013/5/8/quantify-thyself

======
wcfields
I've been using Moves [1] for the past few weeks and really like it. Nice
daily summary, and it simplifies my daily movement. Though, it's not without
flaws, that at times I can bicycle fast enough and trick it into thinking I'm
in a car. I don't run so I can't speak for that functionality.

[1] <http://www.moves-app.com/>

~~~
davidnunez
I like it and have been recommending it too, but it desperately needs a better
data export (i.e. _any_ data export). Concerned that so few quantified self
apps actually let you have your data (I'm looking at you fitbit)!

